
Why You Should Redesign Your Office For Introverts - mikeleeorg
http://www.fastcompany.com/3030740/the-future-of-work/why-you-should-redesign-your-office-for-introverts
======
kabdib
Best environment I ever worked in was at Apple, where we had "pods", 8-10
closed single-occupant offices around a central area that had couches and a
large whiteboard.

Want to concentrate, or shut out the annoying gabfest? Close your door. Maybe
put a sign up if you _really_ don't want to be disturbed (I only did this
once).

Want to participate in the design session happening right outside? Just open
your door and scoot your chair over. Grab a whiteboard pen and jump in if you
want to contribute.

Most open space is a short-sighted cost savings measure that comes out of the
wrong budget, designed by people who are not engineers. The space designers
I've talked to seemed to be more interested in "the language of the space" and
color coordination and carpet wear, and always spoke condescendingly about
noise and distraction concerns. Maybe the "pattern language" stuff is
important, but I'd be happier if architects and the people who pay them really
understood how engineers work.

------
LyndsySimon
I find I work best drifting into and out of social spaces as the pace of my
attention changes.

Right now, I'm winding down at the end of the day. 25' away, there are a dozen
interns in a conference room, a handful of which are talking continuously. I'm
in a room with a wall of windows, sitting on a big beanbag chair. The A/C
drowns out the noise outside, and I can get some serious work done - or catch
up on HN, as the case may be. Either way, I can actually understand what I'm
reading.

When I'm in need of a break, I'll often wander to the kitchen for a glass of
water or through the bullpen. I might join in a conversation here or there,
and often someone will call me over to ask my opinion of something. This means
that time that I would have otherwise spent looking out the window or holding
my head in my hands is now spent being diverted on something that likely adds
value to the company.

So, yes - I agree with the author's main premise. It's important for an office
for engineers, developers and creatives to have quiet, semi-private spaces
mixed in with areas where you incidentally come in contact with other people.

------
ChuckMcM
Hmm, "In June, Cain is teaming up with furniture manufacturer Steelcase to
introduce a series of workspace solutions tailored to introverts." can I call
submarine?

Snark aside I agree it is important to support different work styles and
needs, but I am not sure I can appreciate why introverts would be more
important than any other group.

~~~
mikeleeorg
Though the article didn't state so explicitly, I assumed the author is
thinking that extroverts can still find ways to collaborate with groups of
people (e.g. conference rooms, informal meeting areas, maybe even a cluster of
open desks), while introverts can now get someplace isolated to work. And that
these suggestions mean a workplace should offer both options, submarines
(haha) and open desks for different types of employees.

I know, I'm probably assuming a lot. Hopefully the author thought this and
isn't suggesting an entire workplace is converted solely for one type of
employee over another.

~~~
TarpitCarnivore
I think the idea is by creating quieter places it offers an area for people to
recharge, focus and get something done. Open office spaces tend to not have
these, so it's nice to see this being encouraged. I think using introverts as
the mean to make this point wasn't entirely right, but introverted people by
nature do need recharging time.

